

Show HN: A social search engine with sentiment built using Perl - thehal84
https://theenginuity.com/search/

======
thehal84
Front-end is the only thing not using Perl. If I found Perl Dancer sooner I
might have used it, but all backend work is Perl. Feedback is welcomed. I
really enjoy working on AI stuff with Perl.

------
davidy123
I searched for "patent reform" and the results weren't that interesting.

~~~
thehal84
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVCtkzIXYzQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVCtkzIXYzQ)

